# [7] - Celtics vs Magic - 11/13



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Boston Celtics, coming off a devestating 25 point lead blow, go and try to take one from one of the East's best teams, the Orlando Magic.

Unlike the Celtics, the Magic have one dominant big man, and will use every chance they can to get another win over the Celtics.

Grant Hill is giving it another _crack_ leading the Magic in points this year as well as loging the 2nd most minutes on the team.


Even though the bookies have this game at even, truthfully, the Celtics don't have a prayer. They're overmatched at almost every position on the court and the fact that they don't have anyone inside who could at least get a few fouls on Howard, will hurt them a lot.


P.S: If I win this bet, I'll become the number one in "Top Paying Individual Bets" by one point.

Can't wait.

P.P.S: I just noticed that I didn't add that one extra point, so if I win, I'll be tied for first. Damn!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Doc: "we have to go out and win games"


nice observation....thats why you get paid the big bucks...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Telfair is looking very good on offense. His three-point shot had very nice form and after splitting the defense and drawing out Dwight Howard, he laid it to Perkins, who was fouled.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

a healthy grant hill is a beautiful thing to watch...its a shame he had all those injuries because if he didnt we would be talking about one of the best players in the history of the game


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> a healthy grant hill is a beautiful thing to watch...its a shame he had all those injuries because if he didnt we would be talking about one of the best players in the history of the game


He is, he's a great. When the ball handles the ball you can just see that he's not just any player in the league, you know it's Grant Hill.

The ball does not bounce off the floor when he dribles, it bounced off his hands and the floor hits it back up to him. There's only a few players that are special like that.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I kind of like Powe..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I cannot believe that I picked Roy over Nelson. DAMN YOU PREM!

haha.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

LX said:


> I kind of like Powe..


What the coach doesn't let you play until you guys reach the seventh game of the season also?

Weird...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Go Powe!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Nice block P-O-W-E!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Brandon Hun---LEON POWE


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Great steal by D-West - and way to take it hard to the basket against the 7-footer and draw the foul.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Brandon Hun---LEON POWE


aqua---GRINCH


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Powe!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Sweet play D-West.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Way to take the charge POWE!


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Powe is tearing it up!

Gerald Green cant dribble, but its good to see him in over TA.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Hey Doc - I know this is the NBA and coaching does not matter...but where the **** has Powe been hiding??


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Great hustle by Perks.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Move the ball Pierce!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Only Telfair and Powe are playing well, in my opinion. That's not good.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Hey Doc - I know this is the NBA and coaching does not matter...but where the **** has Powe been hiding??


You should be thankful, last year he hid Gomes even deeper. It took him 40 games to notice him.



Premier said:


> Only Telfair and Powe are playing well, in my opinion. That's not good.


I think Perk has played well. He got off to a rocky start, but has calmed down since. Green isn't bad either, although he's not hitting anything in.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ryan Gomes has been very consistant with his jumpers. He's making them as easy as a PB&J.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Ryan Gomes has been very consistant with his jumpers. He's making them as easy as a PB&J.



pb&j is hard to make, the bread falls apart and then you get them pb and j on your knuckles...its a mess


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Another close game. The crowd is really into it.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Come on...close one out.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

NICE PLAY Rondo! Nice shot D-West!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Wow - pretty ugly game for Pierce.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Pierce looks horrible out there.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Rondo/Perks pick and roll...sweet.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

D-West with the strip...come on...close one...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Pierce...what the hell was that.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Crap D by Pierce on Hill...nice call by Doc to have Pierce cover him. ****.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Please close one out.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Game number four that's been lost becuase of small ball and, therefor, lack of a rebounder.

lol.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I thought it wasn't about coaching?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's not about coaching.

We're going to lose because Jameer Nelson is an amazing basketball player.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I'd say having some rebounders in there - to among other things keep the ball out of Nelsons hands - would have helped.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Wally just tossed the ball away...nice.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I just noticed --- Glenn Rivers got the Magic Dwight Howard, and now he's about to get the Celtics Greg Oden.

How sweet of him, now I'm seeing Danny's plan.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

give me jim obrien grant long and bruno sundov if it gets me wins...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> give me jim obrien grant long and bruno sundov if it gets me wins...


After we're set at Center for the next 15 years.

Actually, I thought about good ol' Jimmy O. I thought about the team, and I must say, for as much as the whole team sucked, apart froin Paul and Toine, Jimmy O got a lot out of his players. They didn't play pretty basketball, heck they didn't even play basketball, but it worked. He got players believing in his nutty system (yeah, we couldn't rebound because of it) and I actually had a lot of confidence in the last minutes in our D.

Sad, but true.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to aquaitious again. :clap:



EDIT: 2500th post!!!!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Those were the days, right? We could have stuck with Toine and Jimmy O and the 8th seed and the sweeping and whatnot.

Instead we have Doc, who I'm now convinced his Isiah Thomas without the name recognition. Lest we forget, Thomas is the guy who lost to the Celtics when he had Jermaine O'Neal, Ron Artest, Reggie Miller, Brad Miller, Al Harrington, and Jamaal Tinsley.

Its scary to think how bad we would be if Doc had that assembly of talent to waste.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

when we had toine and jimmy o we were actually a top seed in the east and were winning playoff series'...i dont know what you meen about 8th seed and sweeping


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

We were a top seed? Oh yeah back in the 80's!

I think we made it as high a 3 and we made it to the ECF b/c of timely shooting and we lost to the Nets b/c of Pierces untimely shooting from the FT line! 

But why dwell on the past when we can dwell on the present! :dead:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

So I am clear...we won some games not too long ago BECAUSE of the coach, Jim O'...and we are now losing games having nothing or little to do with the coach - it's because of Nelson etc?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

By the way - ugly ugly game by Pierce. 14 missed shots. 5 TO's. Not sure what Doc could do about that except for sit him. 

And where was Tony Allen when we needed some D? And I love how we play "small ball" - while Howard is still on the floor.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y said:


> We were a top seed? Oh yeah back in the 80's!
> 
> I think we made it as high a 3 and we made it to the ECF b/c of timely shooting and we lost to the Nets b/c of Pierces untimely shooting from the FT line!
> 
> But why dwell on the past when we can dwell on the present! :dead:



by "A top seed" i meant one of the top i know we werent the top seed...potato potatoe lol


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> So I am clear...we won some games not too long ago BECAUSE of the coach, Jim O'...and we are now losing games having nothing or little to do with the coach - it's because of Nelson etc?




so do you think this group of player would do anything mor eif they had obrien as the coach rather than doc?...and also i dont think anyone is saying that us losing has little to nothing to do with the coach...we ALL agree the coach plays a big role...but we also have to accont that the players ae playing the game


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Man tough one...I was not a fan of O'Brien at all. We certaily would be playing better D. Or at least _some_ D. But I would not want Obie back - no. 

Our talent is better than our production.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Man tough one...I was not a fan of O'Brien at all. We certaily would be playing better D. Or at least _some_ D. But I would not want Obie back - no.
> 
> Our talent is better than our production.


And our production was way better than our talent two years ago.

Jimmy O looks like a genius when compared to Doc Rivers.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Even when compared to the suckness of Doc...no, Jimmy O does not look like a genius.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

O'Brien and Harter actually, you know, taught defense.

Having a legitimate second-option/creator helped, too.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Hey, Glenn practices defense. They get enough work in when the offense are running their sets.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Even when compared to the suckness of Doc...no, Jimmy O does not look like a genius.


ECF run >>> anything Rivers has done in his career except get the Magic Howard.

Rivers' highlights are losing series after series even if he has a 3-1 lead.



P-Dub34 said:


> Hey, Glenn practices defense. They get enough work in when the offense are running their sets.


We have offensive sets?



Premier said:


> O'Brien and Harter actually, you know, taught defense.
> 
> Having a legitimate second-option/creator helped, too.


Oh nose, are you saying Wally's not as good as the Walker/Pierce duo? 

Also, yes the defense was Dick Harters, but it was O'Brien who made them play it.

It was ugly, but it worked. With as many flaws as it had (we couldn't rebound because of it), the rotations were pretty good for a team that had as many bad defensive players as the Celtics have had. It would work wonders now too.

Too bad Danny Change hated Dick Harter.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I don't want Doc or Obie. There _has _ to be better options.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> We have offensive sets?


Knew that was coming. I'm just regurgitating Glenn's nonsense. He must mean they run the pick and roll and see how many times out of a hundred the offense can execute before the defense makes an adjustment.

As for Glenn v. O'Bie, I just can't see O'Bie letting a series like that Pacers one finish the way it did.

Oh, and Pierce/'Toine were unquestionably better than Pierce/Davis or Wally.


----------

